

ShowHN: WideArea Google Chrome Plugin - afshinmeh
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/widearea/dojjkhnabblnmmfnjocaoclnblnodmki

======
vittore
What is wrong with build-in textarea resizer in right bottom coner?

